# 500watt halogen output?



## scaredofthedark (May 23, 2006)

my brother just bought this halogen wrklight and im wondering about how many lumens doees it put out.

about 5000lumens to 8000?


----------



## litho123 (May 23, 2006)

hi scaredofthedark - 

I have researched some bulbs (80w MR16 bulbs for example) only to find after much searching that they are rated at 400 bulb lumens...that's 5 lumens per watt...pretty poor performance.

Some bulbs achieve 30 lumens per watt, but most will fall into a lesser range of lumens/watt.

We'd need to know some more information about this light in order to be of help.


----------



## Xzn (May 23, 2006)

It ultimately depends. "Long Life" halogens tend to burn yellower and do not put out as many lumens per watt as the "short life" halogens that burn very white.


----------



## scaredofthedark (May 23, 2006)

it's this light
http://shopping.msn.com/Reviews/shp/?itemId=419966671

and it burned pretty yellow but very bright too


----------

